# A wooden mock up today



## malmac (May 18, 2018)

I have found that making wooden 3D models help me avoid expensive mistakes.




So here is the mounting point I am making for my slide on camper. Wooden model helped me determine a workable size and concept.


Mal


----------



## Ray C (May 18, 2018)

...  That looks like a mighty nice chunk of wood too!

Ray


----------



## malmac (May 21, 2018)

Here is the bracket fitted to our ute and almost ready to be finalized. Just need to remove the masking tape and use some anti sieze on the stainless steel bolts. Putting the nut and washer up into location was fiddly. So I used super glue to glue the washer to the nut - that way I only had to juggle one thing rather than two. Have never done that before and it worked a treat.

Mal


----------

